# Devastated- We lost mom & foal



## Sandy B (Mar 8, 2011)

We are experienced full sized horse owners, exhibitors and breeders. A couple years ago our young daughter (now 11) bought several AMHA minis with money that her great grandmother had left her. She wanted to have a small mini breeding project. She purchased 3 mares, a gelding and a stallion all together (but from separate parties). One of the mini mares was supposedly pregnant, but ended up empty last year. We bred all 3 mares in 2010, with two ultrasounded in foal. The first one was due the beginning of April. A couple nights ago, this mare went in to premature labor. She presented with a red bag delivery which I promptly cut through only to discover no part of the foal was presented. I immediately went in to get the foal while at the same time my daughter called the vet who immediately hit the road to get to our house, it would take him 30 minutes to reach us. Unfortunately, the foal was all tangled up and with her intense strong contractions, I had a hard time locating but one leg. I also felt no foal movement at all. I tried several times to get the foal arranged in between keeping her walking. My vet got here and after sedating her and trying epidurals to keep her from pushing, he could not get the foal right either. We ended up knocking her out and hoisting her to the rafter to work on her. He secured chains on front legs and finally got the head turned the right way to get a chain on the head. He said the head felt really big. Unfortunately after another 90 minutes of pulling and manipulating, he could not get the head through the pelvic ring. He and my husband pulled with success. He could only get the bridge of the nose through the pelvic ring and said his guess was that the foal was deformed (he used another word but it escapes me at the moment). Although the front legs appeared normal in structure and length and he did not feel any bone "brittleness" common with the deformity he mentioned. Since by this point a C-section was not an option and the mare was now in shock, we had to put her down. I was aware of the higher dystocia risks associated with minis but would have never imagined our very first mini to foal would be a problem, especially this severe. Plus I purposely encouraged and guided my daughter to buy larger mini mares and a smaller stallion. This mare was 32.5" and the sire of the foal 30". Needless to say, it was a traumatic event that we are all affected from, especially my little girl who has been counting down the days to her first mini baby. Please keep my daughter in prayer as the ugly images in her head are haunting her and she is now scared to death about her other mini that is pregnant. My daughter is a hands on hard working girl who tried to be brave over the whole deal. All she wanted was for her mini mama to be ok and the loss of that mare (her favorite) is devastating. An event like this is hard on anyone, but to a child its a catastrophe.


----------



## supaspot (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry , its devastaing enough for us _adults , it must be a 100 times worse for a little girl _




_ Im praying that your other mare foals safely , I hope it will ease the pain for your daughter _


----------



## chandab (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost both mare and foal. What a terrible start to your breeding season. I feel especially bad for your daughter. It's hard enough for an adult to deal with,but devastating for a child..


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for you and your family. Unfortunately, I know how much it can hurt


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your little girl, she is in my family's prayers. I hope all goes well with your other mare!


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for this terrible loss, it is difficult enough to lose the foal but when the mare is lost, also - it is so much more difficult.

Lots of hugs and prayers for your family and especially for your daughter as she deals with this devastating loss.

I so hope and pray that your other mare has a lovely, healthy foal for you - it will help to ease the pain.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG...how horrific for your daughter...I cannot imagine. So very sorry for your loss; the nightmare of any caring breeder.

Sending warm thoughts and prayer to you all, and hope that this next foal be one of the wonderful "text-book" births we all dream of. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Sandy I'm so sorry for you and your family and your daughter has a special place in my prayers.

It is so sad and to loose a mare and foal I can't imagine and hope I never do.

(((Hugs))) to all especially your daughter.

And praying her other mare has a happy uneventful foaling

They can be such a joy and on the other hand such a heartbreak

They are both together now running in the green grass over the Rainbow Bridge

with oh too many other loved minis.

Breeding minis is not for the faint of heart is what many of us have learned 1st hand.

But the joy that comes with a healthy mare and foal is wonderful


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of this crushing news. It is so hard for anyone especially a child. Please know my heart goes out to your entire family.

Will you be having a necropsy done?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that you lost your mare and foal it is always hard.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 8, 2011)

My heart goes out to your whole family. I hope your other mare will console your daughter with a textbook delivery and a healthy foal.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your lose, this is one of the things that we must deal with when bredding minis. Most of us have been in your shoes. Several yrs back my grand daughter was watching on the monitor as one of our mares was delivering, it was a dystocia, I ran in the house left hubby to attend & the vet, and turned off the monitor, it is hard to explain to a child what is happening, some how we managed to explain. It is very hard to lose a foal, but when you also lose a beloved mare, I hate to say it, but it is something you may never get over. I grieve every day for one of mine, I couldn't imagine a child loveing a mare so much and then to lose her. I feel your pain and my heart hurts for your daughter. sometimes lifes lessons are cruel. so sorry.


----------



## wrs (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry. Praying for your daughter and for a successful foaling on the next mare.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It can happen with big horses and little ones. I've been told that it's not the height of the stallion that matters, per se, but rather the width. If you breed a delicate, dainty 34" mare to a wider, thick-boned 30" stallion, you'd be more apt to have problems than to have bred her to a 38" fine-boned (delicate) stallion. On the other hand, I know several sport pony breeders that breed their 14.0h Welsh mares to 15.3+ Thoroughbred stallions and have very few problems/deformaties (no more or less than normal).


----------



## Reble (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Mare & foal, thinking of you all, especially your daughter, you did all you could.

Wishing you the best on your next mare foaling.



ray


----------



## Genie (Mar 8, 2011)

We are so sorry that your family had such a horrible result.

Hopefully all goes well with your daughter's other mare. These things can happen and I think they happen more than we hear about.

Very sad and we offer our deepest sympathy to your daughter and the rest of the family.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry... We had an almost identical situation two years ago. Went through the same steps, probably had a foal with a problem and ended up losing both... it was HORRIBLE, and I pray for you and your daughter as you process all of it.

The following foals born here were normal and healthy! Hopefully your next foal will be healthy and give you lots of joy to help ease the pain of this one.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, dear. That is so sad. Your family, especially your daughter, will be in my prayers. How sad for you all.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh gosh I am so sorry about this devastating news. This is every breeder's worst nightmare. As said, it is hard enough for adults to bear sometimes, but I can't imagine how hard it must be for your daughter. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. I also know that feeling of having a horrible experience like this (although we were able to save the mare) and then have another mare due right away before we could even recover. I wish you the best of luck with the rest of your foaling season.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 8, 2011)

How heartbreaking for you all. Praying for a safe delivery of the 2nd foal.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 8, 2011)

_I'm terriby sorry that you lost both mare and foal. _

_ _

_My heart goes out to your daughter and I pray that her other mare foals a HEALTHY baby.... _


----------



## Connie P (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss and I wish I could give your daughter a big hug. I know first hand what this feels like. ((( )))


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. It's a horrible thing for one to experience; I can't imagine a child going through it although I certainly understand and applaud her wanting to do this. I think that children who grow up on farms or living farm life learn many lessons very early on that give them a wiseness beyond their years. I hope your daughter understands she is not alone and now her mare and foal are at peace.


----------



## Mona (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG, that is terrible.




I am so very sorry for your family's great loss. (((HUGS))) to all.


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 8, 2011)

My heart & prayers go with you & your daughter. I hope & pray that your other mare has a beautiful, healthy, baby.


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry to learn such a hard lesson so young.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's hard to lose a foal, let alone both.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your families loss. That's a brutal thing to have to go though for anyone, and surely devastating for your first foal. There are just no words.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear of this tragedy. Your daughter and you are in my prayers.

Charlotte


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 8, 2011)

I am SO SORRY for you guys and hugs to you ALL- that is the most horrible thing to go through and to experience it first and foremost sure doesnt help- not that it would EVER be easy to go through. I actually went through this myself with a full sized mare many many years ago. She also was my favorite mare and had been a wedding present to me. I think I sobbed for days. It is something you never forget.

Then years later when I got into Minis, my first couple of years about made me just quit all together, but I stuck with it and am glad I did.

I know what you are going through, and can't imagine your daughter's frame of mind- bless her heart. She is a brave girl who will make a wonderful horse woman!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. i understand your daughter's grief all too well as I lost a pony (and watched her suffer) at age 11.



I hope the other mare foals without event. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## minie812 (Mar 8, 2011)

How horrible for your family to have this happen. Your daughter is in my prayers and please tell her I wish for an uneventful delivery of the other foal.


----------



## REO (Mar 8, 2011)

My heart aches for you and your daughter. I'm SO very sorry!!





What a horrible, devastating loss! {{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 8, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and yours. So very sorry. It is ok to grieve over our beloved animals. Praying a brighter tomorrow for you.


----------



## Sandy B (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your support and kind words of encouragement. As an adult with 35 years of horse ownership and experience, I have had my share of heartbreaks, but to experience this horrific tragedy and it be your young child's horse made it all that much worse. She went out to feed her two remaining mini mares tonight and shed an awful lot of tears. We both did. We talked about the sweet nature lil' Lady had and how she never complained and was always so easy to deal with. How she loved to have her eyes cleaned and ears scratched. She was such a polite little mare with the sweetest face. My daughter came in and wrote a song afterwards, maybe if she will let me, I can share it with you all later.

Yes, I agree with the posts that talked about "ranch life" and how it helps grow kids right. I was not raised on a ranch but I had a pony from the time I was 5 and several dogs and cats. I cry over every animal I lose, even though I am the first one to step in during an emergency and keep a level head. I have worked with and for vets both large and small animal, but losing your beloved pet is so dang difficult.


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened. I also lost my favorite mare and her foal last year to a dystocia, it's absolutely heart-breaking. I hope your daughter can find peace with what happened and move forward and I pray your other mare has a safe easy foaling.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 9, 2011)

I just had to tell you how sorry I am for your loss


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry that something so terrible has happened and your daughter being so young to see these things. I have an 11 year old son and they try to be grown up but on the inside they are still our babies.These disasters are hard enough for us adults. I am praying for a safe and normal birth of the other mini. Please give your daughter a big hug from me.

Renee


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry for the loss.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG how terrible for you and your daughter. Really hope your other mare foals safely and gives you a beautiful baby. I know my kids cant wait till my mares foal and are looking forward to the babies


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry, losing animals is always heartbreaking. We had a very similar experience happen here, both in 2009 and 2010. The first, resulted in us losing the foal but the mare made it through, somehow. The second, both mare and foal were lost. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this. You know, every time I read a sad story of a bad foaling, my heart breaks for all involved. This time? With a little girl at the heart of the story, I find myself even sadder. Please give your daughter a huge hug from me. I will pray that the other mare rewards you all with a beautiful baby with no problems. {{{{{ hugs }}}}}


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 9, 2011)

My prayers are with your daughter. How sad her first foaling went so wrong. I pray the next will be free from any issues and she will have a beautiful foal to raise. Of course no words can make her feel better.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 9, 2011)

So sorry for your terrible loss




. Huge hugs to you and your daughter. Ya'll are in my prayers. Praying all goes well with the next foaling.


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh My! I am so sorry for you, your family, and especially your daughter! It's devastating to lose a foal and even more so when you lose the mare. I'm praying that your daughter will have a healthy foal with the next mare.

Geez, I almost dread coming to the Forum each morning and seeing who else has lost foals. I'm on pins and needles waiting for my first two mares to foal...........and praying daily!

HUGS!

Pam


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Mar 9, 2011)

So Very sorry!



:No-Sad


----------



## sedeh (Mar 9, 2011)

Your post just broke my heart. I feel so bad for you and especially your daughter.



And for it to be her very first birth experience is just horrific. I pray the other mare foals without incident and you have a beautiful foal to take away at least some of your current heartache. I've been breeding for a few years now and have lost a few foals. Thankfully I haven't lost a mare, but I know it's a possibilty and that always worries me because I love them so much. Take care. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, and for your little girl especially. I will keep your family, and your other mare in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that she has a joyful experience to share when the other baby is born.





Barb


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss... I'm sorry...





Liz R.


----------



## lilnickers (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your tragic news.The absolute worse case scenerio happened. I DO hope the other mare foals easily,especially to ease and comfort your daughter. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 9, 2011)

What a nightmare for you all. Thinking of you and your daughter. I hope she will be OK.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to read this. Hard on children to see, especially a beloved pet.

Been there. We even had UC Davis repro team out and did a fetotomy on one foal, but the body couldn't be passed and the mare was crashing. Now, anything I can't 're-arrange' internally at foaling, I take them to Davis ASAP.

I've had mares hoisted up (as you've described) and the repro team shoulder deep rearranging foals, catching it early and treating the mare after saves their fertility and often life. We had to C-section a mare that the foal's internal everything was on the outside of the foal. That was awful.

I noticed you're in Auburn, I don't know if you do/don't like Loomis Basin, but they're experienced with Minis, and can C-section mares as needed (future reference).

My best to your family for everything else to go smoothly.


----------



## Devon (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so so very sorry for your loss


----------



## jegray21 (Mar 10, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. your daughter is in my prayers...


----------



## drk (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, How hard that must have been for your daughter to see. {{HUGS}} to you both.

I just had a similar foaling but luckly my mare is okay. Premature birth, month early, red bag, foal upside down, and cord wrapped tightly several times around baby's belly. Lost the foal but mom thank goodness is okay.

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sandy B (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so humbled by the outpouring of kindness, support and prayers from this mini forum. I even had one amazing person say she was willing to start a "fund" for my daughter to be able to purchase a new mini mare when my daughter was ready. All I can say is Wow!

My daughter and I are so blessed to be a part of this group of such caring people. With each day we are doing better. I know I will be okay, I just worry about Gracie. Being 11 and losing a pet is hard enough, but the images she has in her mind are the hard part. For the most part she is doing very well. Tears are a daily event, but less with each day. The worst part is at feeding time, when she goes to her mini mare's pasture and sees the empty grain pan. She says she can almost see Lady eating out of it even though she is not there. She misses cleaning her eyes and talking to her about the baby. However, I did witness tonight her petting & checking the udder of her other pregnant mini. Something she has not wanted to do since Lady & the foals death. And yes, life and death is a part of life and one that as a farm kid, we tend to see more often. But it never makes it any easier. It is my hope that everyone on this board has healthy mares and foals born with no issues this year.


----------



## hairicane (Mar 10, 2011)

So very sorry for your Familys terrible loss. Really hope things go better with the other mare.


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your mare and foal. I know it must be very hard on your family and especially your daughter and pray your other mare has a easy foaling and healthy beautiful foal.


----------



## Sandy B (Mar 30, 2011)

Gracie's other mare is bagging up. I am a wreck with keeping an eye on her. Since she was pasture bred, I do not have an actual foaling date but am just watching her for signs. Gracie is once again excited for her coming baby. I sure hope like heck that this once goes uncomplicated.

Again, I continue to be amazed at all the people who have shown their support to us during the tragic event and afterwards. We do hope at some point to add another mini mare to our herd after the vet bill is paid and Gracie once again saves up.


----------



## Dee (Mar 30, 2011)

Words can't express how sorry I am for your family! I can't imagine. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you during this difficult time. Big hugs!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 30, 2011)

_Best wishes for your mare having an uneventful foaling and everything going smoothly.... _

_ _

_My prayers are with you...._


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 30, 2011)

I too will add my prayers for a safe and happy event for Gracie. It's difficult for us adults to deal with these losses, but so much moreso for the young owners.

Wishing your family the very best.

Charlotte


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 30, 2011)

Such a horrible, horrible story and awful thing for anyone at all to experience. For a younger girl, even worse. I am so sorry your family had to endure this, and so sorry for the loss of that wonderful mare.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for yours and your daughters loss, how heartbreaking for a little girl.

It has been a rough year so far for all of us, many lost foals and some lost mares too. I know how you all feel, as I lost my mare and foal a week ago. It was obvious that the foal had died earlier, as it was still way back in the womb. When the foal is not presenting, it is usually already dead.

I hope that your other mare foals out safely and gives you a beautiful foal to bring a smile to your daughter.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 30, 2011)

Wish I could say something magical to help the hurt.




Larry and I know the pain, but you have the added pain of trying to help your daughter get through it. My heart goes out to you all.......


----------



## kaykay (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your daughters loss. Just devastating! Sending prayers for an easy foaling and healthy mare and foal on your next one.

Kay


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Sending prayers that this foaling is text book with a healthy mare and foal

and pray that your daughter get the foal of her dreams to help heal the wounds.

As so many have said its hard for us adults I would not want to have to handle this as a kid. (((Hugs))) again to you all


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 30, 2011)

My heart is breaking for your daughter, yourself and your family. I can't begin to imagine. You daughter sounds like quite the little horsewoman that she was there with her mare and she has now started looking toward the second foal, she is mature beyond her years. I give her all the respect in the world. I pray for a safe delivery for the second foal. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sandy B (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all for the recent posts of sympathy and encouragement. We too are praying for a safe delivery for mom and a healthy baby. To say that we are not worried would be a lie. We now have momma-to-be and her BFF (another mini mare- who we are currently breeding) in our horse sized foaling stall under a camera now. I am watching her like a hawk and trying not to show my worry to my daughter, I am trying to stay real positive around her. I know I am not the only one who has lost a mare & foal, and I would not wish it on my worst enemy. The mommas are so special- such lovely matrons. I just want to wrap this mini momma in my arms and keep her safe. Gracie is a mature responsible little girl who in spite of such a heartbreak is moving on and with cautious excitement is looking forward to this next foal coming.

After reading all the posts about mini mares foaling this year with smalls bags, it got me worried. I was going to try and post a picture of her to see your guys thoughts about her tummy shape (the V deal) but can not figure out how to attach a photo, it show like I have to post a link or web address? Any suggestions? Momma bagged up to the point she is at rather quickly (a couple days), but not really anymore since. Her vulva looks a bit more relaxed than the mini mare that we are breeding right now, however inside is still pale pink. She is doing the typical late term mare deal- rubbing and sitting against walls or tree trunks, tail swishing, grazing at her hay all day rather than cleaning it up in an hour, the stuff that big horses do, except in mini version (which I find fascinating and very entertaining). The joy and exhaustion of being on foal patrol. I just was on it last month for my big horse that went 2 weeks late. Any suggestions about how to post pictures to this forum would be appreciated. I have a Mac if that makes a difference.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2011)

Adding my prayers for a safe foaling and a happy, healthy Momma and baby.

To post pics here most folk open a Photobucket a/c, upload the pics from your computer to the account, then place your mouse over the picture you want to post - a 'list' will drop down below the picture, click on the bottom box and then click anywhere on the post you have opened on LB. Your pic should 'transfer' to the LB post. (someone else may be able to describe this better than I have done!)

Again wishing you good luck.





Anna


----------

